# Yorkshire meet at Yorkshire Aviation Museum, Elvington



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who attended the meet at http://www.yorkshireairmuseum.co.uk/ today.

A BIG thanks to the Museum for hosting us and in particular to Christine Mellor from the museum for organising it.










Some pics below...the guys will be along to add some more soon, I didnt get chance to take many. I was lucky enough to get an invite from the owner of the Victor to sit in the cockpit, never seen so many dials!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Very, Very Good meet indded! Really enjoyed the whole day, the cruise up, the museum, and the fish and chips afterwards! Hope you and the family had a good afternon at Bridlington after you left us mate. I got a pic of you sat int he Victor too if you look in my gallery 

Gallery of my photos is found here:

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92 ... on%20Meet/

I've not taken the reg plates off tho as there are so many images. But if anyone really want it taking off just drop me a PM.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Chaps !!

Just contacted Nem looking good for both of us travelling up , can you confirm what time everyone is meeting at the air museum, is it 12pm or 1pm. 
Also are we meeting up at the entrance or inside ?

The idea of taking photo's ,having a chat & then cruising to Brid sounds like it should be a cracking day for all.

Looking forward to the meeting up with you all.

Kev (TTK)
_________________


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nem

Nice pics, like this one, looks like its from a brochure lol










(edited this post as I realised who TTK was)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Leg said:


> Nem
> 
> Nice pics, like this one, looks like its from a brochure lol


Indeed!

You seen the one with you in the Victor yet?

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Ooops !!!!


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll try again !!!!

No worries Leg & Nem , Just gremlins in the works !!!!

To everyone who attended the meet today at the airfield museum,

Just like to say thanks for a top day !!

It was really nice to meet you all , me & Nem had a good drive up and going back was very enjoyable too , despite my sat nav going off air for 5 mins and we lost the chap from County Durham with the black convertible - sorry can't remember your username!!

Hope to meet you all again soon, Leg thanks for organizing the event,really glad i travelled up.

Went mad with the pics, i actually took 234 !!! 
So please bear with me , i'm going to put the best ones onto a webpage and put the link on here.. 
If anyone wants any pics of their car let me know your email address and i will gladly forward them onto you .

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

Great meet today  even the other half liked it  
Thanks to Rich for organising, and it was great to meet you all! Weather was great - perfect for showing off our hours of work waxing away! 

Ill post a few pics up soon :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTK said:


> Ooops !!!!


lol, now you couldnt do that if u TRIED!

We failed to get to Brid tho actually, the traffic was bad and Will was tired out and fell asleep from a day err, doing nothing much in particular (the pressure of being a 6 year old eh!) so we turned back.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nem said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Nem
> ...


Yup, it was damn hot in there, dunno how the pilots cope with it in full gear 5 crammed into that tiny cockpit. Guy said its had 'ancient air con' and i said what sort and he said 'vents' lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

ok, here we go:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Excellent day. Great to meet everyone, both again and for the first time.

Thanks very much for organising Leg, and for laying on such great weather too  I won't be posting pics, probably, as I only have a slow line right now and there were a lot of cameras around.

Looking forward to the next [treasure hunt] meet


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for a wonderful day, Rich. Judy and I thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. Hope you had a good time in Bridlington with the family. Weather was perfect. How did you do that?  Great company, very interesting venue, great fish and chips. Must remember that place for fish and chips whenever I'm over that way.

Looking forward to the next meet and cruise.

Joe & Judy


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Some great pic's there!!!
I'm still trying to get mine off my phone :roll: 
I'll have a link sorted asap
Craig


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great day wish I could have made it


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sounds like you had a great day wish I could have made it


U wouldnt have liked it Andy, Sun, Planes, Photos, Clean Cars, Fish, Chips and optional Pie and Chips - not your scene at all m8.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don'f forget absoluTTe  I reckon it would make a good article for the mag... the photos look great 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you had a great day wish I could have made it
> ...


No not my thing at all Rich [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How jealous am I


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi folks,

Just to let you know that i shall be putting the pics from sunday onto the web tomorrow night, hope you all like them.

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

lol Kev is that ure sig? Its HuuuuuuuuuuGe!


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Lol !!

Rich , thanks for that reminder , you were right it was huuuuggge !!

what do you reckon now ?

It was a real good meet on sunday , hope i can travel up to your next one ,by the way the pics are coming on nicely ,ready for tomorrow night.
Your motor is looking good ,but dusty !!! he,he !!
Got some pics of the ideal jet wash for you,to help on those dirty moments!

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

hehe i have the feeling the jetwash in question may take the paint off


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nem -

detected: Trojan program Trojan-Downloader.JS.Agent.ac	URL: http://www.nickgoodall.co.uk/gallery/elvington/dskkm.js

Just incase people worry about what hit them when visiting your site.


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi folks,

I've put 42 pics on to the internet at the following link ,

http://photocast.mac.com/kev.artess/iPh ... /index.rss

If you have any problems viewing,you may need ab RSS reader.

I've got another 180 pics in total,so can email you any if you let me know.

Leg's new personal jet wash looks very powerful !!!

Kev (TTK)


----------

